# How much is a project Elgin Twin Bar worth?



## Sped Man (Feb 26, 2013)

What is a project Elgin Twin bar worth, if it needs tires, rims, fenders, chain guard, book rack, face shroud, pedals, and grips? Just trying to get an idea of what you guys would pay for such a bike. Sorry for the silly question but I am new to balloon tire bikes.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 26, 2013)

I paid $500 for mine off my local CL. Had wrong wheelset,period correct aftermarket rack,half a post war toploader and aftermarket wide cruiser bars. It was however perfectly straightened & primed by the seller,who owned a bodyshop. He also through in 2 sets of newer cruiser tires & a skiptooth Schwinn crankset he had lying around. I have spent about $300 getting the correct SW/aircooled wheelset, 26" wide Torrington bars,prewar light,grips & pedals. Should be ready for paint in a couple months.


----------



## Sped Man (Feb 26, 2013)

You got lucky. I have gotten a few replies and nothing close to that price.


----------



## rlhender (Feb 26, 2013)

Here is the bike that I am offering for $1100 shipped..I have the correct rims, bars and stem for it now.. The tank is NOT included.
I have seen them sell for more and less...I paid a very high price for it because I wanted the tank.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 26, 2013)

I paid $875 for this one right here on the CABE last March. I pimped it with a couple of add ons and have about $950 in it. For the bike you are describing and all it needs I wouldn't touch it for more than $300 because if you do by the time you track down the parts you need you'll have more in it than its worth. V/r Shawn


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 26, 2013)

Sped Man said:


> What is a project Elgin Twin bar worth, if it needs tires, rims, fenders, chain guard, book rack, face shroud, pedals, and grips? Just trying to get an idea of what you guys would pay for such a bike. Sorry for the silly question but I am new to balloon tire bikes.






They are all over the board depending on the model, completeness, and condition. Basic *complete* survivor twinbar 1200-1500, work back from there if it's ugly, expect to pay more for *complete* deluxe versions.  If you have one your considering post up some pics.


----------



## Sped Man (Feb 26, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> I paid $875 for this one right here on the CABE last March. I pimped it with a couple of add ons and have about $950 in it. For the bike you are describing and all it needs I wouldn't touch it for more than $300 because if you do by the time you track down the parts you need you'll have more in it than its worth. V/r Shawn




I hope to find one here also. It is one cool website for picking up nice bikes at a decent price. Yours  is very nice!


----------

